# Finally got our Sleepypod Atom



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been hanging to get a safer carrier for the dogs in the car after seeing the Centre for Pet Safety crash tests late last year. Funds have been tight and after much saving of coffee money, the carrier arrived today. 😊

I chose the Atom because it's 5-star rated while the Air is only 4-star and there are no pets allowed in aeroplane cabins in Australia anyway. I thought it would work better than the round version because it would be easier to carry into the Vet or Training Class etc. 

So far I'm really happy with it but I'll spend some time getting them happy in it before I try it in the car. Has anyone else got a Sleepypod? How has it held up over time?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks really comfy in there! I have ferret carriers. They fit the chi's and they love them. They are in a space between the TV and the bookcase, and they find them 'out of the way' to take naps. I am pretty sure Zarita sleeps the night away in one of them.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks cute. I bought the Pup Saver for safety since it passed the tests in the front seat, but it doesn't work as a bed or carrier. Things that have multipurpose are such a good value.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have my eye on that exact one! My pup would not stay in the Pup Saver, and I want a nice all-purpose carrier too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

susan davis said:


> Looks really comfy in there! I have ferret carriers. They fit the chi's and they love them. They are in a space between the TV and the bookcase, and they find them 'out of the way' to take naps. I am pretty sure Zarita sleeps the night away in one of them.


Yes, they all were happy to try it out but they are well accustomed to crates/bags/carriers. The ferret carriers are great, you're right that they are such a good size. I love that Zarita likes one so much that she chooses to sleep there overnight. Chad sleeps in a dog bed but the rest prefer our bed.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

zellko said:


> Looks cute. I bought the Pup Saver for safety since it passed the tests in the front seat, but it doesn't work as a bed or carrier. Things that have multipurpose are such a good value.


The Pup Saver looks good and it's great that it can be used in the front seat. It's not available in Australia (along with a whole lot of other useful things!) so I was glad to see the Sleepypod was available. Yes, I'm hoping that we'll get lots of use out of it generally which will make me feel better about spending the $$.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> I have my eye on that exact one! My pup would not stay in the Pup Saver, and I want a nice all-purpose carrier too.


You'll love it, the colour is really pretty. I will say that it's quite small. Satine is a bit bigger and longer than the boys and I think that she would probably be more comfortable in the Air or Original. 

I took her to class in it tonight and one of my clients was shocked when she came out of the carrier as he said he'd thought it was just my bag. Lol. It was easy to secure in the car and comfortable to carry from the car, so far I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds great! My boy is a long and leggy 4 pounds. How big are yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> Sounds great! My boy is a long and leggy 4 pounds. How big are yours?


It'd probably be a perfect fit for your boy. 😊 Nibbler is just over 3 pounds, Chad is about 5 pounds and both of them have plenty of room. Satine is a terrier x chihuahua and so is much taller and weighs about 6 pounds and I think she'd probably benefit from the other carriers. I'll look forward to hearing about what you think of it when you get it.


----------



## Courage's Mommy (Aug 23, 2016)

I love that description "a long and leggy 4 pounds"; it describes my Courage exactly! I took him to the vet a couple of days ago and not only has he gone from 1 3/4 lbs to 4 lbs, I found out he's not as old as I was told! He supposedly is 6 months old as of the first, but he's still teething! When the vet examined him she said he doesn't have the teeth that he would have if he were as old as he supposedly was, she thinks at least a month younger. In a person that wouldn't be a big deal, but I guess in a dog a month is a lot when they're developing. He's doing fine though, which is a big relief!

Anyway, to the point of the thread... I've never heard of any of these brands; I've been looking for a carrier for him though because I realized that it's not the best idea to ride with him in the seat. For one thing he doesn't stay still there, he starts exploring, today he actually climbed up me and was standing on my shoulder with his front paws on my head! I felt like a monkey was swinging on me!! LOL I stopped the car and got him down, and put him back in the seat, but it didn't work, he wanted to be in my lap. Also, the whole time we're in the car I'm imagining the most horrific scenes if we're in an accident, so I really have got to put him in something that I can buckle in.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Courage's Mommy said:


> I love that description "a long and leggy 4 pounds"; it describes my Courage exactly! I took him to the vet a couple of days ago and not only has he gone from 1 3/4 lbs to 4 lbs, I found out he's not as old as I was told! He supposedly is 6 months old as of the first, but he's still teething! When the vet examined him she said he doesn't have the teeth that he would have if he were as old as he supposedly was, she thinks at least a month younger. In a person that wouldn't be a big deal, but I guess in a dog a month is a lot when they're developing. He's doing fine though, which is a big relief!
> 
> Anyway, to the point of the thread... I've never heard of any of these brands; I've been looking for a carrier for him though because I realized that it's not the best idea to ride with him in the seat. For one thing he doesn't stay still there, he starts exploring, today he actually climbed up me and was standing on my shoulder with his front paws on my head! I felt like a monkey was swinging on me!! LOL I stopped the car and got him down, and put him back in the seat, but it didn't work, he wanted to be in my lap. Also, the whole time we're in the car I'm imagining the most horrific scenes if we're in an accident, so I really have got to put him in something that I can buckle in.


I love the name Courage. He may be the age you were told. Sometimes with Chihuahuas they will get their adult teeth a bit later than other breeds. I had a Vet tell me that Nibbler was younger than he was but I had been fostering him so knew that he wasn't as young as she was saying. As you say though, all that matters is that he's doing fine. 

It's totally worth getting a crash-tested carrier of some sort for the car. You'll probably have to teach him to like it since I'm sure he'd prefer travelling 'monkey style'. 😂 Nibbler is quite used to carriers and has taken to this one well. If you're in the States you'll have much more choice than I do in Australia. Lack of choice and having to pay crazy shipping fees is really the only bad thing about my beautiful country. I'll look forward to hearing what you choose for Courage.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Gobo was aged too young by his teeth too. He was supposedly 4.5 months by his teeth at the end of June, but he has not grown a bit other than putting on the weight be needed since then. I think he is more like 2 months older than his teeth showed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

